# 1st. Uruguayan Open.



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Sunday 16th November we are having our 3rd. Uruguayan Casting Open and the 1st Uruguayan Longcasting Open in Montevideo, Uruguay. 

It will be the first time we compete with UKSF rules (150 gs.) So we are anxious to get a good show, so as to introduce Longcasting in Uruguay, we will be recieving a team of Longcasting Argentina. 

Also we are Casting Limitado 120 gs, for the members of the FUPA (Uruguayan Federation of Amateur Fishing) , rods máx 3.5 mt, line min 0.38 mm, leader máx 0.62 mm and lead 120 gs., groundcasts, Mean of 3 casts. 

Another category will be a Promotional one for all public, non members, only limitation is line mín 0.30 mm. Also mean of 3 casts. 

We expect lots of attendants, last year were about 60, so are working to get a quick tourney, using GPS Total Station and Quick Ooche.. 

There will be a huge asado (BBque). 


Also I will like to thank all the support we are getting from Longcasting Argentina, our good neigbours. 


If anyone is near Uruguay, you are welcome. 

As this Forum was the place where I got to know Longcasting under Mr Farmer´s wing, it was a debt to announce this here.


Very Thanks



Nicolás / Tornasol


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Welcome to our site*

and the best of luck in the tournament.

And please make you post some pics of the event and the result.

Again Welcome and Good Luck.


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Buena suerte a todos los participantes y buen provecho con el asado!!
Good luck to all the participants and have a great meal with the BBQ!!
Take pictures and show us the good times and casting:beer:


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks / Gracias

I will keep you updated!


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey fernando. how's the casting coming. hope to see you in the spring.


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Hi Bill, Casting is whenever I can, but not as close to what I would like it to be but hey you know me, I'm in for the fun of it always have been and always will be. Anyway let those big dog cast far remember there are more ticks and man eating animals at the end of the field and if you can cast far enough the chupacabera is waiting for you at the end  . Hey I fear that with a whole lot more practice and the great condition awesome carbon metal rod that I got from you(thank youthankyou) I may be casting far also HAHAHAHA. Hope to see you and everyone else in spring. 
Hey Tornasol how did the comp go.


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

OOOHHH the tournament is on the 16 of this monthHAHAHA!! You see I keep thinking about the asado BBQ!!:beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Well the comp. went really well

A very good level in a difficult field as the wind 10 mph come from above lots of trees...

Here is some video

http://www.youtube.com/v/0m9UrO5e_uI

Hope you enjoy

In a total of 35 competitors, 19 did Longcasting, for a first time is very good..

Thanks

Nico / Torna

And sorry Fatsearobin, this time we had no asado, only chorizos (sausages) and hamburguers...


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Congrats to all Great numbers and it looks like all of you had a great time and that's what makes these Tourneys so much fun. Hey what spinning reel are they using? They look CALIENTE !!!!! You got anymore pics of the spinners? Chorizos (yummy yummy) is a good tasty part of the asado  it would have been nice to do the whole asado:beer:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Wow, I step away from P and S for a few months and look what I missed. I spent 2 great years of my life in Uruguay. The only fishing I saw there was with a cane pole. Would love some information on what fish you are targeting there, where are you fishing (piriapolis, pocitos?), etc. 
My two favrite ways to relax, fishing on the beach and drinking mate with good company-i never thought of combining the two.
Dale che, decime lo que que sabeis vos!


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi guys!!

Yes we had a great time!! we wer 33 competitors in 3 categs...
It was our 1st Loncasting comp and with 19 competitors it was really very succesfull, it was the fisrt time we (The Argentinians & me) did pendulum casting in a competition, but.. best casts went outside of the field.. aprox 230 m, so Argentinian or South American style OTG with steps, using rigid rods (palos de Casting, Natural bamboo, or custom made argentinian Fishing Glass (carbon) or French garbolinos paired with specially modified Argentinian reels (Escualos) fixed reels won.. 
With those equipment here they compete in Limitado style rod máx 3.5 m - reel unmodified as it comes from the fabric, line mín 0.38 mm and leader máx 0.62 mm, lead 120 gs. Graondcast and small field 60 m wide at 200 mt Mean of 3 casts... We had also sunday competed in that style with 17 competitors... is vewry demanding, 1 cast out of the field sends you to the back of the ranking...
Also here they cast in free style, rod free or máx 4 mt?? reel free, 0.14 mm with 114 gs and 0.28 mm with 150 gs, longest cast.. in 114 with the modified fixed reels they get the longest casts with records near 300 mt..
The winnen is a specialist of Free style.
I will look for some modified Scualo fixed spool photos.. I personally don´t like those very big machines (coffee grinders) but they do the work really well..

Fatsea, the asado was yesterday evening with lots of chorizos, asado and vacío!! and lots of beer...:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi husky, You lived here?? where?

Fishing is a very popular sport here and we are very competitive ...
I fish now for Black drum (pogonias chromis) , up to 30+ kg from Atlántida 40 km E from Montevideo to La Paloma 250 km E my favourite
also you can fish for Flounder (paralichtys brasiliensis) all the coast up to 13 kg.
Small fishing also from Croaker (Micropogonias furnieri) up to 5 kg, Seatrout 3 kg (Cynascion strata?), Brótola (uropicis brasiliensis) 5 kg and Sargo (diplodon sargus) 1 kg (a very nice fishing)
In winter and late summer the favourite for all people pejerrey (basilichtys platensis or bonaerensis) up to 750 gs.. in float or light surf equipment..
Hope I did well with the sci names... 

Now I´m working very hard to introduce Uruguay to Longcasting..

Limitado casting was "Obligatorio" mandatory? for fishermen who compete in our association (FUPA Uruguayan Amateur Fishing Association) so it was the small bothering sister of fishing, now they are taking separated roads. And I hope we are breeding a new baby Longcasting intruducing Us into modern casting also South American Assoc. COSAPYL is slowly going that way by the hand of Longcasting Argentina (Luis Solimeno, Agustín Deluchi, Luciano Stati, Rodolfo Garay and lots of very goods friends) who are also helping Us a lot...
Very thanks for Tommy, here I saw for the first time this new and addictive sport..

Nico / Torna


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I was there as a missionary and moved around a lot. I started off in Cerro Norte. I do not recommend that anyone on this board visit Cerro Norte. I had large rocks thrown at me, a club held to my chest, bike stolen, etc.

Then I went to Carmelo. Carmelo is on the river between argentina and Uruguay. It is beautiful for anyone who is wondering. There is a four seasons resort there if anyone wants a vacation...

I lived in Santa Lucia, Artigas (borders Brazil), Villa Garcia, Lezica, and Barrio Espanola (another place I do not recommend).

The only places I ever saw beaches were near Cerro (we took a bus to a deserted stretch of beach, can't remember what it was called but the water was bright blue and the sand was nice) and Pocitos. We would go to pocitos on our days off to relax, eat at Burger Kind, Pizza hut, etc...

I think I may have to come visit and go fishing in the next few years...


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

What a pity, all the southern coast of Uruguay is a continuous sandy beach from carmelo in the SW to Chuy in the E in the border with brazil, maybe 600 km of them.. and there are some really beutiful! with nice fishes.. W of Montevideo mainly estuary or fresh water and E of them sea to oceanic waters..
Cerro Norte is something maybe like the Bronks in the old movies, full of gangs and very ruin people, mixed with very poor ones..., but all the other places are full of vey friendly people.. by the way Cerro beaches and rock points is a very good place to catch samll drums in the 2 to 10 lbs with light gear.. in Artigas or Santa Luciá in fresh water you can catch with spinning or trolling gear the Tararira Tornasol (hoplias lacerdae) who can grow up to 14 or even 20 lbs!! So my nick.. Tornasol has an iridiscent (tornasol) band like the raibow trout in thyr sides.....
Or also the mangnificent dorado (salminus maxilosus) and spectcular sport fish with sizes up to 60 lb!!
So If you or anybody wants to come fishing, just contact me and I can contact you with the right people..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It may take me a couple of years, but someday I may take you up on that!

By the way, even in Cerro Norte we met some wonderful people. My understanding is that it is the highest crime place in Uruguay, or at least it was back then. I was in Uruguay for all of 1995 and 1996.

I was supposed to go to Maldonado for a few months right at the beginning of summer in 1995 but the night before going to buquebus to catch the bus over there I got a change of plans and ended up in Artigas instead. So, instead of being right next to Punta Del Este during tourist season, I ended up in 110 degree fahrenheit heat on the border of Brazil.

Thanks for the explanation of the tornasol. I wondered what that was.


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, you were very lucky... 

I will get some pics here from the beachs and fish, including Tornasols..


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

My cousin moved to Uruguay last June (his wife is from there). I know he was very excited about fishing the beaches. He told me one of the prize fishes there is known as corvina. I don't know if he made it to the casting tournament. I emailed him about it. One of these days, I hope to get down there to fish. Tom


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Great Tom!! is he already interested in casting?? yes THERE ARE TWO CORVINAS...
The yellow croaker or blonde corvina smaller.. it is very common and the Black corvina or Black Drum a great trophy...but very hard to get one...
If he wants some help tell him to email me [email protected]
About casting we will be having aur 2nd Longcasting and Casting Tourney in Colonia the 22 of march..


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Here you have more pics and the full clasification list.. there are 3 pages..

Sorry it´s in Spañish but photos are Ok..

http://longcastingarg.mforos.com/1368472/7517056-resultados-abierto-uruguayo/

Thanks..


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Hi Tornasol - my cousin is interested in casting. I emailed him about the tournament but I don't know if he attended. I know he is doing some surf fishing. I am not sure where he is living. He said he was about a 1 hour and a half from the tournament. Best regards, Tom


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Surf fishing and hour and a half from Montevideo???
Maybe he is in or near Punta de Este a great Fishing site and a beutiful place to live or visit....
I hope he contacts me soon....


----------

